# Windows 7 fails to start, startup repair doesn't work



## thechibioni (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm house-sitting for my friend while he is out of town and one day I came home and turned on his computer and It said that Windows had failed to start, this wasn't unusual; it had happened once or twice before. but, when I selected tried to run startup repair (whitch had worked last time) It just took me back to the same "windows has failed to start" screen. I don't want him to know that this happened, cause I'm afraid he'll think I did something to cause this, so I dont want to wipe it or anything like that. I don't want to spend any money taking it into a shop or anyhting but if it's my only choice I'll do it. Someone help !


----------



## drholm (Apr 29, 2010)

Just experienced a similar failure. 
Windows repair failed - at least the 3 times i tried.
1) In another forum removing any memory card - even the dummy card -and reboot may solve the problem...??

2) My solution was the "Win 7 Repair disk" - not recovery disks. First I had to enter the bios and change the boot -order to get the laptop to boot from the disk.
The process was sloooow but finally i got a repair menu: fix start problems 2) restore ect.
I choose "start problems" - Again slowly the laptop went back to normal


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

One way is to use the installation disk's startup-repair (its much better) so do you know where (and if) the installation disk or the recovery disk is???


----------



## thechibioni (Aug 10, 2010)

I know this is going to sound dumb, but these disks (that seem to be the answer to my problems) they would come in the box with the computer when it was purchased, right?


----------



## thechibioni (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't know about the disks; I couldn't find them, but I removed the dummy card and tried to boot the computer, and that just took me to the "windows has failed to start" page. I'm guessing that's bad.


----------



## eighty4 (Dec 31, 2008)

I just had this problem. I had to buy a new hard drive and install Win 7 to the new one. Luckily I have a portable and saved all of my data though.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you have a Windows7 DVD disc (it doesn't have to be his) boot off of that Disc and choose Repair My Computer. This will replace any missing or corrupt files. Unless the HDD is failing.


----------



## thechibioni (Aug 10, 2010)

okay I checked the Best buy website for the windows 7 installation disc. I vound various different types: Windows 7 Home premium, Windows 7 ultimate, and windows 7 professional. So, whitch one should I buy?


----------

